# Hello from Indiana



## KevinAHalter (May 22, 2011)

Greetings,

My name is Kevin, a 25 year old male from southern Indiana. I began playing guitar at the age of 14, and since then, I have branched into a diverse palette of music; I have been a member of multiple rock bands, one progressive band, and one rap group. In addition, I have engineered and produced a small number of other musicians. Independently, I am most focused on film scoring and ambient productions.

There have been many a times that I have come across technical problems and wished that I had a group of friends to assist me with their knowledge. That is why I am pleased to have joined V.I. Control. I hope to gain insight and to be of service to the community in any way I can. 

Below is a list of my gear,favorite music, and links to some of my music: 

*GEAR:*

*Hardware*
- Mac Pro 12 Core (2 x 2.66 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon Processors, 16 GB Memory, 1.5 TB Main HD)
- 3 additional 1 TB Int Seagate HDs. 1 for each: Sample Library, Audio Projects, Video
- Apogee Symphony 64 PCIe Card (Driver Version 1.2.9)
- Apogee Symphony I/O (8 Analog I/O - 8 Optical I/O, Version 1.2.17)
- Avalon VT-737SP Babyface Mod
- JBL LSR4328 Monitors
- Audio-Technica ATH-M50S Headphones
- Roland TD-12 Electronic Drum Kit
- Korg Kontrol 49
- Yamaha P-120
- Miktek CV4 Microphone
- sE Reflexion Filter
- Roland VG-99 Guitar System
- Electric Guitars: 1965 Gibson Melody Maker D, Epiphone Firebird (w/ Roland GK-3), Alvarez PD-85SC AV
- Squire Vintage Modified Jazz Bass
- Monster Power PRO3500 Power Conditioner and cables
- KK Audio A1-88K Desk

*Software*
- Mac OSX Version 10.6.7
- Apogee Maestro 2.1.26
- Logic Pro 9.1.3, 64-Bit
- Native Instruments Kontakt
- Audiobro, Project Sam, Cinesamples…etc
- Toontrack Superior Drummer
- Addictive Drums
- Spectrasonics Omnisphere
- Waves Plugins

*Favorite Film Composers (partial list):*

Alexandre Desplat
Alex Wurman
Michael Giacchino
Thomas Newman
Phillip Glass
James Horner
Daniel Lanois
Michael Andrews

*Favorite Musicians (partial list):*

The Beatles
Jon Brion
Telefon Tel Aviv
Daft Punk 
Ryan Adams
Jaga Jazzist
Air
Calvin Harris
Brad Mehldau
Pat Metheny
John Scofield
John Mayer
Goldmund
Wilco
Sufjan Stevens
Christopher O'Riley
Ben Folds Five
Django Reinhardt
Nat King Cole

*Links:*

Penguin Attack Video, http://www.youtube.com/user/PENGUINATTA ... YpijhhTkIE

Small Town Kids song, http://soundcloud.com/small-town-kid/ju ... get-enough

*Thank you for reading*

Hope to meet some new friends,[/url] 

Kevin Halter


----------

